
Petition: Obama, Stand Up for Strong Security No Secret Backdoors in Our Tech - ycitera
https://savecrypto.org/?r=eff
======
Lx1oG-AWb6h_ZG0
This is one of the stupidest proposals I've ever seen.

1\. The president has made it plenty clear with his actions that he's in favor
of strengthening the current programs, not weakening them.

2\. Even if he wants to, his voice is the last one you'd want on your side.
The minute he comes out in support for your plans, _everyone else_ will be
forced to declare themselves against it, just to protect their own jobs from
their constituents.

The problem is with the general public not giving a shit about this issue,
which means a grassroots campaign, not an appeal to the authorities.

